# Busfehler lokalisieren!



## Ladde (16 November 2005)

Hallihallo!

Habe ein Problem an einer Anlage bei uns auf der Arbeit.

Die Anlage hat einen Verfahrwagen an dem 4 Stationen hängen.(2x ET 200 DL, 2x Et 200 SC)
Die Stationen melden sich während des laufens ab.
Meldung lautet Perepheriefehler.
Es ist nicht immer dieselbe Station sondern es varriert.
Bussverbindungen sind nur die Stecker überprüft worden. 
Zuleitung liegt in einer Schleppkette.

Wie kann ich den Busfehler analysieren ohne großen Aufwand (Leitungen
tauschen).

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

ladde


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 November 2005)

Zur Analyse des Busses empfiehlt sich z.B. der PBT3. Ein Kabeltester, der den Bus ausmißt, die Pegel prüft, die Topologie checkt etc. Die Fehlerlokalisierung wird extrem beschleunigt bzw. überhaupt erst ermöglicht.
Erhältlich ist dieses Gerät natürlich bei uns  :wink: und bei Softing oder Autem. Weitere Infos finden Sie im Internet unter www.deltalogic.de "Analyse/Bustester", "Profibus", "Profibus-Tester PB-T3".


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2005)

Wenn die Busleitung in einer Schleppkette liegt und die Stationen sich unregelmäßig abmelden und auch immer wieder eine andere Station einen Fehler meldet, deutet das aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf das Kabel in der Schleppkette hin. Wir nutzen seit einiger Zeit den PROFview - XL von Indusol, um die Busphysik zu überprüfen. Man kann ihn auch im normalen Betrieb mitlaufen lassen. Nicht gerade billig, aber funktioniert recht gut. Allerdings sind sporadische Fehler immer schwierig auf den jeweiligen Teilnehmer zurückzuführen. Es gibt auch noch Software, die den Busverkehr mitloggt. Wenn es die Schleppkette ist, müßten auf jeden Fall alle Teilnehmer nach dem Kabelbruch Fehlertelegramme liefern.


----------



## Markus (16 November 2005)

ist das buskabel auch schleppkettentauglich?
bzw. wie lange liegt es da schon?

normale profibuskabel sind nicht schleppkettentauglich!

die schleppkettentauglichen von siemens haben eine türkisgrüne mantelfarbe, nicht wie sonst violett!
(wie das bei anderen herstellern ist weiß ich nicht)


----------



## Ladde (16 November 2005)

Es ist Schleppkettenkabel türkisfarben.

Ist es möglich den Fehler mit S7 zu lokalisieren wenn er auch nur kurzzeitig auftritt.

Das komische ist das es immer eine andere Station ist.
Manchmal 2x Station 1, dann 1x Station 3 usw. d.h. nicht immer dieselbe Station. 

Danke Ladde


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2005)

Vielleicht mit einem externen Trigger auf einem Oszi. Als Triggersignal nimmst du den Busfehler, der auf einen Ausgang der SPS (nicht Profibus!) gelegt wird. Geht aber nur mit einem Speicheroszi, daß dann auch das Signal vor dem Triggerzeitpunkt darstellen kann. Den Oszi mußt du am Profibus auf dem Verfahrwagen anschließen, das Triggersignal kommt aus der SPS. Oder du nimmst als Triggersignal einen Ausgang der ET200, der ja weggeschalten werden müßte, wenn die Baugruppe vom Bus geht. Damit kannst du zumindest sehen, ob das Signal ganz wegbleibt (Kabelbruch).


----------



## Ladde (16 November 2005)

Haben gerade den Diagnosepuffer der Cpu ausgelesen.

Dort standen die abgemeldeten Stationen drin.

In der Hardwarekonfig konnte mann nichts erkennen.

Haben mit dem Hersteller der Anlage telefoniert, es wird kein Busfehler erzeugt mit Absicht da die Stationen im ms Bereich auf vorhanden überprüft werden.

Tauschen jetzt die zuleitung.


----------



## Markus (16 November 2005)

vieleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=206&highlight=


----------



## Ladde (17 November 2005)

So, haben Zuleitung zu den vier Stationen gewechselt und siehe da die 
perepheriefehler waren sofort weg.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Ladde


----------

